# Bacon Brittle



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry if this has already been posted.....I tried a search and didn't find it.
This is similar to brown sugar coated bacon, but goes a little farther.


Bacon Brittle


MAKES ABOUT 1 POUND
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup water
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 teaspoon baking soda
1⁄2-3⁄4 tsp. salt
3/4 cup chopped pecans
1 cup cooked bacon bits (about 12 ounces uncooked bacon)
Grease or butter a large nonstick baking sheet.
In a medium heavy saucepan, combine the sugar, corn syrup and water over medium heat. Stir until the sugar dissolves and the syrup comes to a boil. Attach a candy thermometer to the pan, increase the heat to high, and cook, without stirring, until the mixture reaches 290 degrees. 

Remove from the heat.

Stir in the butter, vanilla, baking soda, salt pecans and bacon bits. The mixture will foam. 
When it stops foaming, pour the hot mixture onto the prepared baking sheet as thinly as possible. Use a silicone spatula or a buttered spatula to spread.
Cool at least 10 minutes before breaking into pieces. Store in a covered container.


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 7, 2007)

that sounds pretty good thanks for tha recipe ill have to try it


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks smoke it up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I could figure out how to make chocolate covered garlic, I'd be one happy cowgirl.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL what don't we use bacon for? Sounds great. I love peanut brittle and bacon. I might have to get me some of those newfangled stetch jeans for this one!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks for posting!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you Debi! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I think bacon and wood smoke are my two favorite fragrances........If they only made a perfume....
hmmmm, I'd probably have a pack of dogs following me around all of the time. LOL!


----------



## skinnerc06 (Oct 7, 2007)

By pack of dogs do you mean a bunch of hungry guys?! ahha


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL! Maybe if I put bacon behind one ear and bologna behind the other.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Cowgirl -

Have you tried _making bacon _yet. Talk about smelling something from heaven! I got a 10 lbs pork belly brining as we speak ... Getting another one Wednesday. It will be part of my Xmas presents this year.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 8, 2007)

I make what i call "Pig Sticks"
Take raw bacon and put you faverite rub on it ,then coat heavey with brown suger and put on the smoker till bacon is done. My girls love it.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

wrong info...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

smokebuzz, that sounds sooooo gooood! I'm going to have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## navionjim (Oct 8, 2007)

Man! That one will go in the box with my Chicken fried Bacon recipe! Thanks,
Jimbo


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Chicken Fried Bacon?
May I have the recipe please....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




That sounds like something I need to try!!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 8, 2007)

Check out youtube's video on it...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing cowgirl, that recipe sounds really good! 

Well, there went that diet...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh man..........thanks for the link PigCicles! I've got to try that one for sure!

HawgHeaven, you're sure welcome, hope you like it.


----------



## navionjim (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...en+fried+bacon


Hay There Cowgirl,
Click this link for my first post on Chicken Fried Bacon. That feller in the Utube video isn't far from me here in Houston either. I'd thought I was the only guy to think of this until I saw that video. My method is a bit different and I use homemade bacon. I don't do the gravy thing either, just because the bacon disappears before I have time to make gravy. One other point, no matter what it sound like this is not greasy! I use bacon I make from pork butt and it's not so fat to start with, hot frying doesn't impart much grease either. I can tell you people love this stuff even if they freak out a bit when the find out what it is. 
Jimbo


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Jim, your recipe sounds great, it even sounds better than the one in the video looked. lol

Thank you so much for this, I'm definately going to give it a try.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey them pig sticks sounds great!

Cowgirl that chicken fried bacon looks real addictive better be careful til they figure out how to get them pigs to make more ribs!

I finally fund a source for pork bellies here at a new Chinese super market. I've showed up three weeks in a row and knocked on the butchers window looking for pork bellies. I went in tonight and he laughed and said "mow poke berry? OKay okay." They know me already.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The gals at the reigister are always trying to get me to try something new their eatting. Tonight they tried giving me their bag of pork rinds. Nice folks there. I guess they don't have to many people tha spend more than a few dollars at a time so thy think I'm rich or something.

I've got 20 pounds in the brine right now. Last weeks is already gone. Everyone wants a chunk and opps - all gone!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmm-bacon brittle sounds like I'm going to have to give it a try.  
Maybe it's time to resurrect the "Christmas Cookies" thread (fried bacon covered with chocolate)


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

MMmmmmm, Fried bacon and chocolate. Sounds great!
Wonder if I could do the same with garlic. Maybe throw it on the smoker first to soften it up, then dip it in chocolate.


----------

